# replacement engine for 86 GTI



## moo5007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Does any one know if a 16V engine will fit and mount correctly into an 86 GTI?
If so, where one can be found?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: replacement engine for 86 GTI (moo5007)*

Yes, you can fit a VW 16V engine from a '90-'92 Golf_GTI/Jetta_GLI or Passat_16V in an '86 Golf_GTI. You will need the Golf/Jetta intake manifold. I don't recall which side the throttle body mounts on when it's in a Passat. If it's the same side as your Golf, then great, use it. If it is the opposite side, then get the one that mounts on the side your car uses. 
You'll need the wiring harness to go with whatever engine you get, and the knock sensing and fuel injection computers. If you can get the entire fuel injection system, DO IT. (spares never hurt to have around). You should be able to run your stock GTI KE-Jetronic fuel injection system on the 16V engine, but as I said, spare parts won't hurt if you need a longer fuel injection hose to reach some specific part or mate to something specific. 
Check your local junkyards. Some years ago, one of my local junkyards had a 16V Passat wagon (in retrospect, I should have cleaned out that engine bay). Back in 1993, I found a 1985 Golf_GTI (8V) engine that ran in a junkyard. I swapped it into my 1980 Scirocco_S, complete with the knock sensing ignition, and the KE-Jetronic Fuel Injection. The whole engine (fuel injection, computers, wiring, alternator, intake) cost me $125 from the junkyard! I threw a set of main and rod bearings into it. Had the head reworked, and drove it for 80k miles after that! Ran like a top!!


----------

